# Ideas for lifting heavy boxes into attic?



## Toby (5 Aug 2008)

We are regularly lifting heavy plastic boxes up and down from the attic and already back injuries have occured as a result. Wondering if theres any solution - like a pulley system or something? We have a Stira ladder not a proper stairs. Thanks.


----------



## paddyjnr (5 Aug 2008)

Dont think there's a specific one but a clothes line pulley attached to one of the trusses should do the trick. Come on use your imagination!!! There is plenty of gear in the hardware stores to that effect...


----------



## DavyJones (5 Aug 2008)

When you say we, I assume there is more than one of ye. Why don't you just half fill the boxes and then the second person can hand up the contents of the other half while the person in the attic refills the box.


----------



## Sue Ellen (5 Aug 2008)

If they're that heavy hope where you are siting them can take the weight also.


----------



## mathepac (5 Aug 2008)

pat murphy said:


> ... a clothes line pulley attached to one of the trusses should do the trick. ...


I wouldn't chance that...


----------



## paddyjnr (5 Aug 2008)

mathepac said:


> I wouldn't chance that...


Well I wouldn't imagine there's gold bars going up and down the stairs, I am assuming its kids toys, books etc which can be more awkward than very heavy so I wouldn't think there would be too much strain on the trusses. Maybe I might be wrong and if so please ignore my suggestion. Is there anyone comes from an engineering backround???


----------



## Pee (5 Aug 2008)

DavyJones said:


> When you say we, I assume there is more than one of ye. Why don't you just half fill the boxes and then the second person can hand up the contents of the other half while the person in the attic refills the box.


 
This really is your only option.



sueellen said:


> If they're that heavy hope where you are siting them can take the weight also.


 
Take note of what sueellen said - you dont want the whole lot coming through the ceiling to meet you or one of family in the middle of the night.


----------



## aircobra19 (6 Aug 2008)

Toby said:


> We are regularly lifting heavy plastic boxes up and down from the attic and already back injuries have occured as a result. Wondering if theres any solution - like a pulley system or something? We have a Stira ladder not a proper stairs. Thanks.


 
How much is your back worth?

Could you not find storage somewhere more suitable. Build a garden shed or something. I don't see the point in risking serious injury.


----------



## ClubMan (6 Aug 2008)

Toby said:


> We are regularly lifting heavy plastic boxes up and down from the attic and already back injuries have occured as a result. Wondering if theres any solution - like a pulley system or something? We have a Stira ladder not a proper stairs. Thanks.


I hope the beams in your attic are reinforced enough to take the load of storing boxes that cannot easily be lifted into the attic! Don't put them above any beds below maybe!


----------



## Toby (6 Aug 2008)

ClubMan said:


> I hope the beams in your attic are reinforced enough to take the load of storing boxes that cannot easily be lifted into the attic! Don't put them above any beds below maybe!


 
Hmmn, well they are light enough to be lifted but heavy enough to be hard to lift up the ladder which involves twisting awkwardly to fit them through opening, hence the sore backs. Surely the attic floor must be strong enough to have people walking on it and these boxes are certainly not that heavy.

Have a garden shed already but its full. 

Doesn't everyone have stuff stored in their attic - especially if they have kids - clothes and toys and equipment for all ages are the main thing going up and down every year.

We do half fill boxes and refill them up there but its very dusty up there (thank you builders) so I was hoping to find an alternative.


----------



## Sue Ellen (6 Aug 2008)

Toby said:


> Surely the attic floor must be strong enough to have people walking on it and these boxes are certainly not that heavy



Presumably you floored the attic yourself.

As we have found things get damp/dusty we store everything in black bags and label them.


----------



## Staples (6 Aug 2008)

As long as the boxes aren't placed directly on the plasterboard, there should be no problem.

If should be possible to stradle them across the beams, using sheets of chipboard if possible.


----------



## steph1 (6 Aug 2008)

I would be inclined not to put anything in the attic bar a few items.  

I know before when I moved house I had to clear the attic and I could not believe the amount of stuff that my late parents had stored in it.  Stuff that was never going to be used again.  

If you think you are not going to use any of the stuff again bring it to the charity shop rather than cluttering up your attic.

I always found that once it was in the attic it was forgotten about


----------



## paddyjnr (7 Aug 2008)

pat murphy said:


> Dont think there's a specific one but a clothes line pulley attached to one of the trusses


 just done a little search in repentance for my dodgy advice and found that stira has a new product comming soon which looks like it could solve all your problems [broken link removed]


----------



## ClubMan (7 Aug 2008)

Staples said:


> As long as the boxes aren't placed directly on the plasterboard, there should be no problem.


I wouldn't bank on it. At least not without knowing the load capacity of the beams and the weight of the boxes in question. Obviously spreading the load across several beams using boards will help but attic beams are simply not normally made for bearing heavy loads long term.


----------



## aircobra19 (7 Aug 2008)

I think people have a habit of hoarding stuff. Again from seeing parents doing the same. I also only put a limited amount of stuff in the attic, xmas stuff, seasonal stuff like fans, heavy/light clothes. Baby stuff etc. Anything thats in a box for a year or more goes out the door. 

I just think if you find it difficult to do something like this. Perhaps you shouldn't be doing it.


----------



## paddyjnr (7 Aug 2008)

ClubMan said:


> I wouldn't bank on it. At least not without knowing the load capacity of the beams and the weight of the boxes in question. Obviously spreading the load across several beams using boards will help but attic beams are simply not normally made for bearing heavy loads long term.


I'm not trying to be a "know it all" or anything but in fairness a few boxes in the attic is not going to cause any damage once they are placed on those relatively cheap tongued and grooved panels specifically designed for attics. I've had bookshelves and several boxes in my attic for years and never had a problem.


----------



## ClubMan (7 Aug 2008)

pat murphy said:


> I'm not trying to be a "know it all" or anything but in fairness a few boxes in the attic is not going to cause any damage once they are placed on those relatively cheap tongued and grooved panels specifically designed for attics. I've had bookshelves and several boxes in my attic for years and never had a problem.


As I said - it depends on the beams and the load involved. I can't tell these from the posts to date so I would certainly err on the side of caution.


----------



## DavyJones (7 Aug 2008)

The joists in the attic are supported by the interior and exterior walls of the house. It is also stressed together by the weight of the roof. it would take a fairly substantial load to cause an attic to collaspe. However I would tie the floor together using ply or another sheet timber. It is a very basic DIY job.


----------



## ClubMan (7 Aug 2008)

Maybe not an attic collapse but I have certainly seen cases of junk shoved into the attic (and not on the ceiling plasterboard itself) causing the ceilings to crack. All I am saying is proceed with caution. If the items being stored are (almost?) too heavy to lift up in the first place then be careful of where and how and for how long you store them in the attic.


----------



## DavyJones (7 Aug 2008)

ClubMan said:


> Maybe not an attic collapse but I have certainly seen cases of junk shoved into the attic (and not on the ceiling plasterboard itself) causing the ceilings to crack. All I am saying is proceed with caution. If the items being stored are (almost?) too heavy to lift up in the first place then be careful of where and how and for how long you store them in the attic.



agreed. Floor attic to prevent such things or better still hire a skip for a day and throw all the crap away or boot sale. As someone said once it's up there it will probably never be used again.


----------



## ney001 (7 Aug 2008)

Years ago we had a burst pipe in the attic at winter - water slowly pouring out onto beams/plasterboard etc - eventually ceiling cracked and a section of it caved in so I would tend to err on the side of caution particularly if the boxes are there for long time storage.  Put them at the edges of the attic - don't pile them all up around the middle of the floor.


----------



## janabiyah (28 Aug 2010)

When you think about it, most attics are storing the cold water tanks on a base built on the joists. These are often in the central attic area and would be far too heavy to lift when full.

Most of the stuff people store in attics would be way below the weight of these water tanks. But ensure stuff is never rested on the plasterboard ceiling by laying wood across the joists.


----------



## AlbacoreA (28 Aug 2010)

Usually theres extra joists, or supports under the tank itself. Anything else you put in the attic  is in addition to the tanks weight.


----------



## flynnster (31 Aug 2010)

Lidl & Aldi occasionally sell hand trucks which can be used for stairs & this would solve your problem. They are basically 6 wheel hand trucks and are very useful. Many hardware stores also stock them


----------

